# Found the giants



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Got Togo and see the sequoias for the first time yesterday. Wow they are big





















This Is a pic of me and my buddy. Made it look black and white and ole timey lookin. Thought I'd make a frame and hang it in the shop kitchen.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Hard to imagine how big they really are till you've seen one in person. Lots of things you could build with one of those, that's for sure.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

how long does it take for them to get that big?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Estimated between 1800-2700 years!

More interesting info on the sequoias: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_giant_sequoias


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

I believe it is now illegal to cut them down. There is a show on cable I have seen once(?) maybe twice. I believe it is called redwood builders(?) or something similar. They have several partners (land owners) that own land with giant redwoods on them and get stumps... etc. from them to build custom order items. As you can imagine one "stump" would keep most of us in wood for years.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I also found the bark quite interesting. I had read that it could be over a foot thick. When I got there and touched one I was surprised to find that it is spongy. So much so that I was able to punch it full force like a punching bag. I am sad to report that my fist seemed to have little effect on the giant tree.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

It may be illegal to punch a tree. And be real afraid if the tree decides to hit you back.


----------

